# patterns patterns patterns



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.numei.com/knittingpatterns_simplechildhat.htm


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

You evil pattern-temptress! I clicked on patterns at the top bar and fell in lust with the diagonal-patterned scarves. Temptation, get thee behind me!


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Interesting yarn, also


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll have to check it out the next time I get to go online. 2-3 hours of online work...then I have to defrag my computer before I can enjoy another session! Thanks.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this site - it is great


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the link! Good stuff!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Lots of great patterns. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Senry (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice site, with crochet patterns too! Thank you for sharing and have added it to my favorites.


----------

